# First time thru Switzerland...



## 92112 (May 1, 2005)

We are coming back thru Switzerland from Italy towards the end of September. Can anyone advise as to what we will need that's specific to Switzerland. Complete clutz so you may treat with contempt but any info welcomed. Cheers. Phil


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Complete clutz number 2 here!

I'm not planning to visit Switzerland next holiday (we're off next Thursday - Woo-hoo!), but it's as well to know everything just in case I decide to detour.

I understand there are problems for motorhomers wanting to use Swiss motorways (vignettes?) but is it OK to just drive into Switzerland, not  use any motorways and drive out again, all without any penalty?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vignette costs 40 swiss francs this gives you travel on all motorways and passage of the st gotthard tunnel. It is possible to traverse without going on a motorway but i think most bite the bullet and get one, you'll probably find it awkward to get through the border without purchasing one.

a useful link...

http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-switzerland.htm

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, Pete.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

since begin of this year, the cantonal swiss police controlling often on the border, the weight of the mh...because the difference of under or over 3,5 to.

100 kg over : 100 CHF..penalty, but...you have to discharged them: the best at first empty your freshwatertank ... :wink: 

Gruezi...

duc


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Looking at the floods 
What you will most probably need is an alternative route - or a set of floats, or a shovel on the front

Some roads have been washed away completely & according to our local radio presenter; Who has just returned.
It will be several months before some of them are cleared never mind repaired Austria and Bavaria are also in the same way

We are going to Scotland instead of our planned trip to Austria Innsbruck was aboy 10ft deep This morning & more rain to come


----------

